# Dell XPS vs Asus N55sf- Which is better? Urgent!



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

1) What is your budget? Rs.65k to 70k.
2) What size notebook would you prefer? 15"
3) Which country will you buying this notebook? India.
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus, HP
b. Dislike: Acer, lenovo.
5) What are the primary tasks willyou be performing with this notebook? HD video editing, gaming, movies.
6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? Both.
7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? Yes, but nothing fancy. Like fifa 12.  
8) How many hours of battery lifedo you need? Around 3 hours.
9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK? Will prefer to see them before buying.
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc. Win7
11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer? FHD 1080P . 

My primary use will be hd video editing with professional software. Shortlisted asus N55sf and dell Xps as of now. Open to better suggestions. And i want to know how much of a difference getting gt 555 instead of 540 will make ?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 14, 2012)

It will make a huge difference. as of your budget, go for asus with gt555
you may refer to these links:

NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-540M.41715.0.html


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you. Apart from the graphic card which is the better system as such? Is Asus reliable?


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jan 14, 2012)

apart from graphics,dell is better bcoz 
1: dell has better service.
2: dell xps has best sound available in laptops(n55sf has good sound too but no comparison to xps15 sound).
3: b+rgled is awesome display(better than 1080p display of n55sf)
4: xps 15 is more sturdy.
5: many upgrade options available in dell.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 14, 2012)

As far have I read from many tech forums asus is much more reliable than HP and most of the brands.

and we are also gifted with some ASUS fans here in thinkdigit forum(see:malishobhon, aroraanant, shailesh)

you will hear from them soon.

but compaing with XPS, even a child will tell you: 
"GO for ASUS, DUDE"!!

and if you want 1080p and you are ready to sacrifice graphics then go for 
Buy Sony VAIO C-Series Laptop VPCCB35FN (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

you will also be saving 20k


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your sugestions! I think I'll go for N55SF. Will I be able to get it for Rs.65k?


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks! I think i'll go for N55SF . Does anybody know where i can get it in chennai for 65 to 70k?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> but compaing with XPS, even a child will tell you:
> "GO for ASUS, DUDE"!!



Why so? Actually I'm hearing it for first time.



Freedom.Forever said:


> and if you want 1080p and you are ready to sacrifice graphics then go for
> Buy Sony VAIO C-Series Laptop VPCCB35FN (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> 
> you will also be saving 20k



+1. A great VFM lappi. I own the same.

@OP- If you are ready to compromise graphics, XPS and CB35 come into scene. And they both have diff (not much) aspects. With XPS, a bit better graphics (GT540 Vs 6630), LOT better sound. With CB35, You get everything XPS has with a *price saving of almost 10k*, which actually makes a Super VFM. Choice is yours.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 14, 2012)

plus the backlit keyboard which is a rare novelty.
vaio definately will give a style statement.

@dashing.sujay

I was talking in this particular scenario, I personally feel that dell have low VFM, plus the inspiron 15 keyboard, which made me hate Dell. 

And not to mention USB 3.0(still doubtful)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:
			
		

> I personally feel that dell have low VFM



True.



			
				Freedom.Forever said:
			
		

> plus the inspiron 15 keyboard, which made me hate Dell.



You stole my words. 

Can't say about USB 3.0(in mine, it works flawlessly), but still Dell's image is way higher than Asus, so you gave Asus a lot more value in the _way_ you said that comment.


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jan 14, 2012)

U can buy asus n55sf from here:

Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop Price Buy Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop Cheap Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop in India


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> U can buy asus n55sf from here:
> 
> Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop Price Buy Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop Cheap Asus N55SF-S1209V Laptop in India



Thanks a lot. But will they really deliver in 4-5 days? I'm only asking this because i haven't visited that site before!


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 14, 2012)

I would suggest you to buy from a local dealer. where are you from??


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

I live in Chennai. One local dealer quoted Rs.67k without any freebies. Is this too high?


----------



## nipunmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah the price is good, because everywhere online the prices are more than 70K, even on flipkart. go for the laptop, I have a asus laptop, and it is really good. you can ask some asus fans or the asus dealer about the quality and performance. i even heard somewhere that asus makes its own motherboards for laptops, while other companies get it made from other comapanies, even dell.


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mn, i m not sure about this but price is unbeatable which they are offering..My suggestion to u: Go for it and choose cash on delivery option...(SAFEST WAY)


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 14, 2012)

u can get it to below 65k with bargaining. also freebies as such are like the asus mouse and slim laptop bag . i got one for 66k , 3-4 weeks back. havn't got time to bargain around shops but mind that laptop price is 63k and it can go uptop 68k or so due to vat and others its all ur luck now to get the cheapest price.

about the laptop its awesome... not much heating issues and build quality, b & o speakers are awesome so is the matte display. games play great but since its not glossy screen the colour gamma and sharpness is quite dull compared to other full hd anyways if ur an outside or bright indoor light user its an advantage for u.


----------



## Preshant (Jan 14, 2012)

shadow said:


> about the laptop its awesome... not much heating issues and build quality, b & o speakers are awesome so is the matte display. games play great but since its not glossy screen the colour gamma and sharpness is quite dull compared to other full hd anyways if ur an outside or bright indoor light user its an advantage for u.



Thanks for the info! Helps a great deal. Will post after getting the laptop!


----------

